# Trouble ripping dvd's with acidrip and terminal



## SGC622

I had a dual boot installation of vista and Kubuntu 9.10 on my computer, i primarily used kubuntu and was phasing out windows, then all of a sudden I was in the process of creating an ISO file with KISO and Kubuntu i assume crashed and went back to the login screen, and thats where it stayed despite my attempts to type in my password to login, it just kept resetting back to the login screen. so in short after my attempts to salvage it i ended up deleting windows and reinstalling kubuntu 9.10 on that partition and leaving the old partition with my malfunctioning kubuntu as it was to drag the data to my new kubuntu install.

My question to you is before the whole ordeal with kubuntu crashing i was using Acidrip to back up my dvd collection and it was going fine, i had two drives for one the path was /dev/dvd and for the other drive it was /media/cdrom0 and i hit load and it would bring up the dvd info and i'd rip it on my computer no problem. Ever since the new install of kubuntu acidrip keeps saying either "no valid files found" or "cant read disk faulty?" i have no idea whats wrong. i am using the same drive paths, i even tried /dev/sr0 and i got a little bit of loading from acidrip like it was gonna bring up the dvd but it eventually said "cant read disk faulty?" again. I have tried reinstalling it and everything. aswell i tried creating an iso with terminal by typing in.


> cp /dev/sr0 file.iso
> 
> and i get
> 
> scott@home:~$ cp /dev/sr0 file.iso
> cp: reading `/dev/sr0': Input/output error
> scott@home:~$



its like kubuntu's communication with my hardware has gone to sh*t any one have this problem or know how i can go about fixing it?


----------



## salvage-this

can you see your hdd or the /home partition?  What format is it?  Can you read any of the other files?  There is a chance that when your system  crashed, it messed with the paths routed on your system.  

going back and reading again I have another question... was it having trouble reading the dvd backups and then it crashed or did it crash first?


----------



## SGC622

salvage-this said:


> can you see your hdd or the /home partition?  What format is it?  Can you read any of the other files?  There is a chance that when your system  crashed, it messed with the paths routed on your system.



I'll answer your question to the best of my ability. First i can see my hard drive the one that the kubuntu im currently using is installed on and i see the other partition my crashed version of kubuntu was on, both are ext4 and i reused the swap partition from the crashed linux os for my freshly installed one. when i created the old one i configured it to have the home folder be "/"  username is the same, so is password. and by me reusing the swap from the crashed os be the problem?. 


> This is my current disk setup
> New Volume(NTFS)
> /media/New Volume
> 
> Volume(ext4) [My old kubuntu os still capable of booting to it]
> /media/b208af2c-4bcb-475d-9b50-f2925cb250f9
> 
> Volume(ext4) [My new Kubuntu os]
> /
> 
> Video (NTFS)
> /media/Video





> going back and reading again I have another question... was it having trouble reading the dvd backups and then it crashed or did it crash first?


i had problems with Kiso on the first linux os that crashed, it was unstable for me. and i created an iso of the movie hot fuzz and after it created it thats when the problem happened just reset itself to login and thats where its been ever since. thats why i deleted windows and reinstalled kubuntu which im on now. and kept the old kubuntu to grap my files off of. im starting to think because my drive was named the same and my paths were the same i may have messed something up. do you think i should drag my old files off the crashed os and deleted that partition to avoid further mix up and see if that fixes the problem?


----------



## SGC622

Also i have had a little more progress with acidrip it actually read one of my dvds but i went to start the ripping process and it said Mencoder interrupted by user and spit this out 


> AcidRip message - Pushed events onto queue
> AcidRip message - Playlist contains 2 item(s)
> AcidRip message - Running unlink frameno.avi 2> /dev/null
> AcidRip message - Removing frameno.avi if it exists
> AcidRip message - Running mencoder dvd://1 -dvd-device /dev/dvd  -aid 128   -info srcform="DVD ripped by acidrip.sf.net" -oac mp3lame -lameopts abr:br=128  -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vhq:v4mv:vqmin=2:vbitrate=776 -vf pp=de,crop=0:0:0:0,scale=480:-2    -o "/home/scott/Movies/The Departed.avi"
> AcidRip message - Encoding film
> MEncoder UNKNOWN-4.4.1 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
> There are 9 titles on this DVD.
> There are 1 angles in this DVD title.
> audio stream: 0 format: ac3 (5.1) language: en aid: 128.
> audio stream: 1 format: ac3 (5.1) language: fr aid: 129.
> audio stream: 2 format: ac3 (5.1) language: es aid: 130.
> number of audio channels on disk: 3.
> subtitle ( sid ): 1 language: en
> subtitle ( sid ): 3 language: fr
> subtitle ( sid ): 5 language: es
> number of subtitles on disk: 3
> success: format: 2  data: 0xB99E800 - 0xe1d7e800
> ============ Sorry, this file format is not recognized/supported =============
> === If this file is an AVI, ASF or MPEG stream, please contact the author! ===
> Cannot open demuxer.
> 
> Exiting...
> AcidRip message - Playlist completed
> AcidRip message - Mencoder interrupted by user


----------



## DCIScouts

Use of any software that bypasses DVD encryption and security is a violation of the forum rules.  Thread closed.


----------

